# Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?



## HWWanlo (8. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde

Ich frage hier mal ,interessenhalber,ob Ihr Euren Koi auch
Namen gebt ? 
Und natürlich der Grund dafür,warum Er/Sie  den Namen erhalten hat.
Bei mir haben nur 2 Koi einen eigenen Namen, beides  Kohaku.
Ich zeige hier nun mal die Beiden und Ihr müsstet dann direkt erkennen,warum die so heissen.

NEMO  
SNAKE  

So,nun bin ich ja mal gespannt,auf die Namen ( und Bilder ) Eurer Lieblinge.

Gruß
Herbert


----------



## slavina (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo Herbert,
habe zwar keine Koi nur Goldfische aber einige davon haben auch Namen .
Die grosse weisse Goldfischdame mit den Sprenkeln zb. heißt Pünktchen...
Der __ Shubunkin daneben heißt Oscar.


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Moin,
der linke heißt "dicker" weil er wie ich finde bissel dick ist und der rechte heißt "der Hübsche", weil er soooo gut aussieht.


----------



## lotta (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo, ja
wir geben unseren Koi und Goldis ebenso wie den Shubis Namen...
Welche, warum?
Wir haben meist einen spontanen Namen, beim Anblick der Fische auf den Lippen gehabt, 
andere haben sich im Laufe der Tage, ergeben
Ich will euch nur einige davon zeigen: Luis Koi
 Hans-Peter Shuby                Flöckchen Sarassa
  Felix Koi           Fritzi unser dickster Goldi


----------



## Shanku (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Ich gebe manchen Namen ^^
Ein __ Goldfisch hieß Shanku wie ich jetzt hier 

Der weiß orangene rechts ist Yogi ;D


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo,
ich hab nur einen Koi , der einen Namen hat : Robert ------ der nach dem Ablaichen jetzt Roberta 
heißt . 
Ob der Nachwuchs von ihr ist, wage ich nicht zu behaupten,


----------



## samorai (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hi!
Bei mir gibt es "Bluewie,Assie,der Geißt und die Dunkelheit,Samorai, der Clown, Flitter und drei kleine Neuzugänge die sich ihren Namen erst erkämpfen müssen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Ach je ... soll ich echt von Allen Fischen Bilder einstellen?

Bei mir hat nämlich Jeder Koi einen Namen ... ähm fast Jeder. Namen gibts bei mir erst, wenn ich das Geschlecht bestimmen kann. Soll ja auch passen 







   Sunny ... strahlt wie eine Sonne ... nun ja, langsam nicht mehr, das Gelb wird dunkler 






  Felix (von mir erhielt er eigentlich Ugly ... aber meine Tochter meinte Felix passt besser)






  Moonlight (weil er bei Mondlicht im Teich wie ein 2. Mond leuchtet)






  Tinchen  (die Patentante heißt Tine  )






  Charlette (mein Mann wollte Charly Brown, geht aber nicht, ist ein Mädchen)



  Rotkäppchen



  Willi (aufgrund der 3fach Färbung ... schwarz, rot, weiß ... , die Idee hatte mein Vater)



  Miss Piggi (die frisst alles und ständig ... so fett ist sie auch  )



 Shadow (ist zwar weiblich, sieht im Teich aber aus wie ein Schatten)



  Blümchen (war der "Blumenstrauß" zum 4. Hochzeitstag von meinem Mann)



  Paula ... wurde vom Vorbesitzer so genannt



  Peter ... wurde vom Vorbesitzer so genannt

Das sind alle die, die einen Namen haben ... da fehlen aber noch ne ganze Menge, da werden wir noch lange überlegen müssen ...

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo,
von meinen 11 St. haben 7 einen Namen.
Yellow - Weil er einfach gelb ist
Nemo - Hat ne leicht verkrüppelte Brustflosse gehabt, wächst aber schon wieder nach.
Fuchur - Ist ein Platinum-Butterfly, sieht halt aus wie der Drache aus der unendliche Geschichte
Elli - Einfach so
Dyson - Wenns Futter gibt, schießt der da durch wie ein Staubsauger
Lipstick - Hat eine Färbung an den "Lippen" wie geschminkt
Sam - War ein Geschenk von nem Kumpel und der hieß Samuel

Der Rest hat keinen Namen, die hören sowiso nicht

@Herbert


> Ich zeige hier nun mal die Beiden und Ihr müsstet dann direkt erkennen,warum die so heissen.


Ich denke mal, Nemo wegen der Zeichnung und Snake wegen der Form der Zeichnung


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Ich versuche meinen Koi japanische Wörter als Namen zu geben. Da wären Okiniiri (Liebling), Takara (Schatz), Akachan (Baby).
Und einfach so: Joshi (weil ein Goshiki), Hiro (weil fast wie Hero), Flipper (weil beim Transport sehr springfreudig)

PS: tolle Fische hast du da, Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Meiner heißt "Herr Lehmann". 
Art des Fisches volkommen unbekannt, da zugeschwommen.




jolantha schrieb:


> ich hab nur *einen* Koi , der einen Namen hat : Robert ------ der nach dem Ablaichen jetzt Roberta
> heißt .
> Ob der Nachwuchs von ihr ist, wage ich nicht zu behaupten,



Da stimmt ja weder der Robert noch die Roberta. Das Roby vielleicht?


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*



Ansaj schrieb:


> tolle Fische hast du da



Danke schön Ansai  
Und das Schönste daran ist... bis auf Miss Piggi und Sunny sind alles Eurokoi.
Hab sie alle mit ca. 5-10cm für 5Euro gekauft.
Außer Blümchen. Die war schon ca. 20cm und hat meinen Gatten 19 Euro gekostet.

Man sieht daran, es müssen nicht immer die "echten" Japaner sein.
Auch ein Euro kann wunderschön sein 

Mandy


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*



> es müssen nicht immer die "echten" Japaner sein.




Das sehe ich genauso. Ich habe letztes Jahr Nachzuchten aus einem anderen Teich gekauft, da sie außergewöhnlich sind auch wenn sie nicht den allgemeinen Qualitätsmerkmalen entsprechen

Flipper und Mads


----------



## Moonlight (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hübsch die Zwei 

Sehen aus wie verunglückte Shusui's ... aber die sind ja noch klein, da kann sich noch Vieles ändern 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Meiner heißt "Herr Lehmann".
> Art des Fisches volkommen unbekannt, da zugeschwommen.
> 
> Da stimmt ja weder der Robert noch die Roberta. Das Roby vielleicht?
> ...



Gibts ein Bild von " Herr Lehmann " ---- bin neugierig .

von diesem Nachwuchs bei mir gibts ja zwei, sind die Einzigen vom letzten Jahr, der Andere ist schwarz-orange


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hi Jo,

Herrn Lehmann werd ich sowieso mal rausfischen müssen und über legen, ob ich den nicht besser übern Zaun werf, damit er dort weiterschwimmen kann, wo er herkommt. 

Meine Natter heißt übrigens Frau Schulze und meine 3 Frösche Horst, Günter und Manfred (kurz Manne, das ist der Dickste)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pipoharley (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo !

Auch wir geben jedem Koi einen Namen - jedoch nicht nach dem Aussehen - eher spontan .

Von links nach rechts :  Erwin,Luis,Peppo,Willi .

lg  pipoharley


----------



## pipoharley (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo !

Noch ein Bild von heute . 

lg  pipoharley


----------



## meinereiner (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo pipoharley,

Willi?

Ist das die Abkürzung für Wilhelmine?
Schaut ja eher nach einer hübschen jungen Dame aus, oder?

Übrigens ein sehr gelungener Schwimmteich. Mir gefällt auch das 'Turmruinchen', schaut so romantisch aus.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## pipoharley (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo Robert !

Willi kommt von "Free Willi" dem Wal. 

Willi ist männlich und recht gross ,ca. 72cm .

lg  pipoharley


----------



## meinereiner (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Gebt Ihr Euren Koi Namen ?*

Hallo pipoharley,

72 cm ist ja ein ganz ordentliches Maß.
Ich hatte anhand der Statur angenommen, dass das eher eine Dame ist.
Ok als Dame eher etwas schlanker, als Mann eher etwas proper.
Aber bei uns Menschen gibt es ja auch männliche Exemplare die durchaus weibliche Züge haben. 
Bevor ich geschlagen werde, dass gilt natürlich auch andersherum. Wie auch immer man das genau sehen möchte. 

Servus
 Robert


----------

